# Foundation (FUMC) First Merit List Released



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

Assalam-o-Alaikum!

First Merit List is out: Foundation University Medical College


----------



## Ahmarin Zahid (Jul 12, 2012)

Thankyou


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

ye link to open hi nai ho rha. user id aur password maang rha h. ye kia chakkar h bhai


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> ye link to open hi nai ho rha. user id aur password maang rha h. ye kia chakkar h bhai


It works fine for me. 

Direct links: 

Open Merit - 1st Merit List.pdf
Retired Category - 1st Merit List.pdf
Serving Category - 1st Merit List.pdf
FF Beneficiaries - 1st Merit List.pdf
Expatriates - 1st Merit List.pdf


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Merit no. 33


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

Aysha said:


> Merit no. 33


AOA!
What's your aggregate?


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

mbbs said:


> AOA!
> What's your aggregate?


Walaikum us salaam
Its 85.67% 


Yours?


----------



## TashuRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

Aysha said:


> Walaikum us salaam
> Its 85.67%
> 
> 
> Yours?


That means there are 32 students having 85%+ aggregate ? :O
What are you guys doing there in FUMC :'(
My aggregate is 74.8%
No chance in FUMC ???? :'(


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

TashuRocks said:


> That means there are 32 students having 85%+ aggregate ? :O
> What are you guys doing there in FUMC :'(
> My aggregate is 74.8%
> No chance in FUMC ???? :'(


Agree with TashuRocks!
People with 82+ aggregate should not apply for pvt. as low merit students' chance comes down.. 
Btw Aysha! are you going to opt for FUMC?


----------



## ArsalanKhalid (Oct 26, 2012)

my aggregate is 79.1 and my name is not there


----------



## Arslan Chaudry (Sep 28, 2012)

Aisha said:


> Agree with TashuRocks!
> People with 82+ aggregate should not apply for pvt. as low merit students' chance comes down..
> Btw Aysha! are you going to opt for FUMC?


Whats your aggregate ?


----------



## TashuRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

Aisha said:


> Agree with TashuRocks!
> People with 82+ aggregate should not apply for pvt. as low merit students' chance comes down..
> Btw Aysha! are you going to opt for FUMC?


Only if i don't get in Shifa.
And only if i get in FUMC.
Sounds weird? Yes it does because I'm ruined atm :'(

Sorry i thought you asked me =|


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh my God :!:
One by one all the colleges are dropping me out :?
Help me Lord . Seems like Central Parks is last resort
but whatever the situation is :roll: it is really HELL FUN to use simileys on this forum


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

Arslan Chaudry said:


> Whats your aggregate ?


Mine is Alhamdullilah 85+.. But My own best friend has not got in  And I'm really depressed 
P.S I did'nt apply for FUMC
Hope higher agg. students leave the colleges seats so there is place for others


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

Does anyone know what the Reserved Candidates list is? Are these people on the waitlist?


----------



## mbbs (Sep 17, 2012)

aquamarinaquarian said:


> Does anyone know what the Reserved Candidates list is? Are these people on the waitlist?


Yes. I know someone whose name was in that list; she confirmed from FUMC Admission Office; and they said they're people on the waiting list. They'll be called if there are any drop outs.

So people, anyone dropping out?


----------



## fappinpotter (Nov 30, 2011)

Aysha said:


> Walaikum us salaam
> Its 85.67%
> 
> 
> Yours?


i dont get it you have such high aggregate y dnt u go to a govt uni :?


----------



## aquamarinaquarian (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh ok thanks. I tried calling the Admissions Office today and nobody was picking up the phone. The guy said they were really busy now that the merit list is out. 



mbbs said:


> Yes. I know someone whose name was in that list; she confirmed from FUMC Admission Office; and they said they're people on the waiting list. They'll be called if there are any drop outs.
> 
> So people, anyone dropping out?


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Aisha said:


> Agree with TashuRocks!
> People with 82+ aggregate should not apply for pvt. as low merit students' chance comes down..
> Btw Aysha! are you going to opt for FUMC?





fappinpotter said:


> i dont get it you have such high aggregate y dnt u go to a govt uni :?


Duhh, no, Im not going for FUMC.
And btw I had applied in FUMC even before the UHS test. People who have higher aggregates would not join and automatically the rest would get their place. No point in announcing who should do what. Its as a safe measure for many.

P.S. last year there were 7 lists. Why is it the end of the world just on the first list? Just wait for your names people.


----------



## ArsalanKhalid (Oct 26, 2012)

Aysha said:


> Duhh, no, Im not going for FUMC.
> And btw I had applied in FUMC even before the UHS test. People who have higher aggregates would not join and automatically the rest would get their place. No point in announcing who should do what. Its as a safe measure for many.
> 
> P.S. last year there were 7 lists. Why is it the end of the world just on the first list? Just wait for your names people.


yes there were 7 lists!:thumbsup:


----------



## TashuRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

Do i have a chance with 74.5% UHS aggregate?


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

Aysha said:


> Duhh, no, Im not going for FUMC.
> And btw I had applied in FUMC even before the UHS test. People who have higher aggregates would not join and automatically the rest would get their place. No point in announcing who should do what. Its as a safe measure for many.
> 
> P.S. last year there were 7 lists. Why is it the end of the world just on the first list? Just wait for your names people.



Seriouslyy??
Thanks for informing.. hope my best friend gets in :roll:
And sorry I skipped the point from my mind that everyone keeps safe measures. Even I kept other options but by chance they all had their tests after MCAT.
And whic h govt. uni are you hoping for?


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Aisha said:


> Seriouslyy??
> Thanks for informing.. hope my best friend gets in :roll:
> And sorry I skipped the point from my mind that everyone keeps safe measures. Even I kept other options but by chance they all had their tests after MCAT.
> And whic h govt. uni are you hoping for?


RMC. Ive dropped all Riphah, Shifa and FUMC in which I got in, in the first merit lists.


----------



## Maham11 (Nov 16, 2014)

Am I the only one this didnt work for? It gives me a "this page cannot be displayed message" 
and do you guys know when the foundation website will be back up?


----------



## Bilal.shah (Nov 5, 2014)

Maham11 said:


> Am I the only one this didnt work for? It gives me a "this page cannot be displayed message"
> and do you guys know when the foundation website will be back up?


Perhaps because this thread is from 2012.


----------



## nouman javed (Sep 8, 2013)

www.fumcofficial.blogspot.com
It is link for merit list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

